# tags



## skinnylegs (May 7, 2007)

does anyone here tag/spraypaint?just wodering,thats all


----------



## Ian (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I do personally, but have a few mates that are in to that kind of thing.


----------



## skinnylegs (May 8, 2007)

i see...


----------

